# Galley pix, Battleship IoWA



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

The starboard chow line and 3 shots inside the galley...


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day jamespobog,sm,yesterday,13:24.re:galley pix,battleship iowa.great pix's,thank you for posting,all stainless steel and spotless.regards ben27


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Good photos. I would like to suggest you guys order plastic replicas of some delights like 'sh1t on a shingle' to display there.


----------

